# Mavic and riders weight



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Which of these won't be a problem with a 200 pound rider on the asphalt bikepath, mostly flat. 5K ayear. Don't want to worry about then going out of true or breaking a spoke.{haven't broke one yet}

Ksyrium Elite
Ksyrium SR
Ksyrium SL


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

they all should be fine. the elites w/ their steel spokes might be a bit more durable long-term.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*mavic and riders weight*



cxwrench said:


> they all should be fine. the elites w/ their steel spokes might be a bit more durable long-term.


I believe you have to service freehub every **** miles? how long does the freehub last?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the freehub only has one bearing in it, on the outer side. the inner (towards the spokes) has a phenolic bushing that needs to be lubricated w/ some regularity. they will usually start dragging a bit and/or making some noise when they need it. if you have the bike in a workstand and crank the pedals then coast and the cranks continue to turn, you definitely need to lube the bushing. if you ride a ton i'd say every 3-4mos, but ymmv. mavic recommends mineral oil, we've been using mobil 1 synthetic motor oil. seems to work really well.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I found that they list 220lbs max weight for all the road wheelsets.


----------



## metallicjester (Dec 27, 2008)

well i can tell you i put about 1600 on my elites before they started getting noisy. for the record im 6 foot 6 and currently down to 215. i had some higher spoke count wheels built and put the mavics on the wifes bike. just my.02. hope this helps.

p.s. the noise was the spokes that didnt like my long legs and weight. lol


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

shokhead said:


> Don't want to worry about then going out of true or breaking a spoke.{haven't broke one yet}


With that criteria, thats not the best choice of wheels for you, especially at your weight. 

Why only mavics? Theres a lot of good wheels at a comparable weight, with a lot more spokes and durability.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Also looking at Easton EA 90SL American Classic victory 30, Hed Adennes GL.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

shokhead said:


> Which of these won't be a problem with a 200 pound rider on the asphalt bikepath, mostly flat. 5K ayear. Don't want to worry about then going out of true or breaking a spoke.{haven't broke one yet}
> 
> Ksyrium Elite
> Ksyrium SR
> Ksyrium SL


All of these are a problem, no matter what the rider's weight is. Ksyriums suck. They're pretty much the worst wheels money can buy in their price class.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Really?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Really*



shokhead said:


> Really?


The problems with Ksyriums are as follows:

- poor value for cost
- poor aerodynamics
- poor lateral stiffness due to low spoke count
- not easily maintained (proprietary spokes)

They are reasonably durable, but other than looks, there is little reason to purchase them over many other better alternatives. Either spend significantly less money for a comparable wheel, or get a better wheel for the same amount of money.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Aerodynamics way overrated for most non racing cyclist imo. I'm sure not stuck on them, just one of many I'm looking at. That's why I'm asking. I've had Velomax Curcuits for 15K and zero problems. Don't know enough about Easton if they screwed them up when they bought them


----------

